# gorilla punch



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

One of my cousins made this for a 4th of July party. You might want to give it a different name, but it's a good halloween drink because it's a weird color (think antifreeze), has all kinds of disgusting things floating in it (the pulp) and seems to make anybody who drinks it go temporarily insane. You'll need a half gallon bottle of Everclear grain alcohol, a quart of Blue Curacuo, and a gallon each of orange and unsweetened pineapple juice. Dump it all into a clean plastic 5 gallon bucket and mix well. If you want to make a smaller batch, the formula is 1 part Blue Curacuo, 2 parts Everclear, 4 parts orange juice, and 4 parts pineapple juice. This is powerful stuff so go easy on it.

After the party, my cousin and I worked out the following formula, based on the standard 12 oz. plastic cup.

1 cup = about 4 beers, and will give you a mild buzz

2 cups will get you drunk, but you'll still be somewhat functional

3 cups will have you smashed and feeling compelled to do all kinds of stupid stunts, like swinging from the ceiling fan, spitting fireballs at people with the leftover everclear, or punching out the bathroom medicine cabinet and leaving your underwear in it. 

4 cups will make you go totally bat****.

Nobody had more than 4 cups, and we were afraid to speculate about what would have happened if they had.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did you leave your underwear in the medicine cabinet or go batpoop?


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I was the one spitting fireballs  we still haven't figure out whose underwear they were :googly:


----------

